# Built my first all stainless Reverso flow



## hvactech08 (Oct 21, 2017)

I am stopping by to show off my new smoker and get yalls input on my build. I have followed this forum for a while and gathered slot of research on reverse flow oddest smokers, as well as tips on smokin in general. 

I went with stainless because I am a induatrial refrigeration service tech and deal with a lot of ammonia jobs.  So naturally I can get ahold of scrap stainless for free. 
I used feldmons smoker builder site to help spec out everything 

Dimensions 
Cook chamber 22"x33"
Firebox 16"d x 19" long
Rf opening 30sq in
Flue pipe 3"x 27"
Intake 3-2.25" holes

Thanks for yalls input


----------



## motocrash (Oct 21, 2017)

That is looking SWEET!
How much time you figure you have in it ?
Paint shmaint - who needs the stuff HAH!

Bill


----------



## hvactech08 (Oct 21, 2017)

Well I have been workin on it for a year but overall hours probably close to 60. It's all tig welded and 3/16 wall pipe. Smoker it's self weighs 550lbs


----------



## motocrash (Oct 21, 2017)

Wow! That's not gonna blow over, now is it.
I like the reinforcing gussets in the CC door,what guage/thickness are FB & CC ?
Tig= time


----------



## hvactech08 (Oct 21, 2017)

Both of them are made from Schedule 10 stainless which is 3/16" thick.  

I made the gusset so the lid would move its shape when I welded the 1/8"X1.5" over to make the lip for a seal


----------



## griz400 (Oct 21, 2017)

tell you what .. point right now ... and another point when you fire that bad boy up ...


----------



## motocrash (Oct 21, 2017)

Will survive thermonuclear war.I'm with griz,lets see some pig.....


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2017)

Fantastic looking build!
Your a very talented guy!
Looking forward to seeing some meat in that bad boy!
Al


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 22, 2017)

Nice build! Have you done your first smoke on it?


----------



## hvactech08 (Oct 22, 2017)

I haven't cooked yet, but last night I was breaking it in and running hot to help burn it out and start seasoning it. Hopefully in the couple of weekends I'll toss a shoulder on and try it out


----------



## motocrash (Oct 22, 2017)

hvactech08 said:


> I haven't cooked yet, but last night I was breaking it in and running hot to help burn it out and start seasoning it. Hopefully in the couple of weekends I'll toss a shoulder on and try it out


Nice,at least you're one step ahead of me.Since they changed the format on here,I  can't seem to figure out how post pics.

Bill


----------



## JackBNimble (Oct 22, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Nice,at least you're one step ahead of me.Since they changed the format on here,I  can't seem to figure out how post pics.
> 
> Bill


When you click to POST NEW THREAD the page will open for text.  At the bottom is upload a file.  Click on it, search for the file you want to upload on your computer, click it and it should upload to accompany the posting.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 22, 2017)

T


JackBNimble said:


> When you click to POST NEW THREAD the page will open for text.  At the bottom is upload a file.  Click on it, search for the file you want to upload on your computer, click it and it should upload to accompany the posting.



Thanks jack,you know how to post a pic to an existing thread?

Bill


----------



## JackBNimble (Oct 23, 2017)

motocrash said:


> T
> 
> 
> Thanks jack,you know how to post a pic to an existing thread?
> ...


When you select reply to a thread you will see in the lower right a red box with Upload a File.  A picture is a file.  Click upload a file, select file from your computer files by clicking on it and it should upload automatically.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 23, 2017)

Very nice! great job! 













applause-smiley-emoticon.gif



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 27, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 23, 2017)

I use this option.. it brings up my pics also. click camera.


----------



## chesapeakesmoke (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi HVACTech08 great looking smoker look forward to seeing it fired up. Small world I am also in the Industrial Refrigeration Industry did you make it out to RETA in Hersey this year?


----------



## rigger45 (Oct 23, 2017)

Man, that's an awesome build! Lucky for you to get some good pieces of materials to use.


----------



## hvactech08 (Oct 24, 2017)

chesapeakesmoke said:


> Hi HVACTech08 great looking smoker look forward to seeing it fired up. Small world I am also in the Industrial Refrigeration Industry did you make it out to RETA in Hersey this year?


No I didn't make it out but my Company always has a few reps that go out


----------

